# Somebody pooted.



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> If DH was home, we could blame it on him.


LOL! Mr. C hardly ever toots and when he does he looks at me a little surprised like I did it. :no:


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Miri farts so goddamned much that I don't remember what my house normally smells like.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy always just up, looks at her butt, then looks at us like we made it do that. Dory just toots.


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

hunter jumps up & runs

its so funny


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody gets up and walks away leaving the greenish purple cloud behind him. He can't even stand himself.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody gets up and walks away leaving the greenish purple cloud behind him. He can't even stand himself.


 
Thanks for the laugh! I hope my two are done for now. I don't know what they got into or if it was just the result of all the wrestling and tussling.:yuck:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's make noise, which makes me laugh, and she always gets an embarrassed look on her face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

CoCo has been doing it lately and boy is it nasty :--sitnky:


----------



## goldenbeau (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh man Beau can definitely clear the room! How much of that is normal and when is it a concern, does anyone know?


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha I didnt see this thread until now. Tucker has some awful ones too. When he was eating Blue Buffalo it was worse, I think the chicken upset his tummy. Since we switched they have been less frequent, but when they happen, we have to get up and turn the fan on or open the back door!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

this thread is cracking me up.

maggie is a tootie fruity girl.

hers are always silent but they SMELL something fierce :yuck::yuck: needless to say, she never notices when she lets one- but we sure do!!

we recently changed her food and have noticed a decrease in the toots. yippy


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester can clear a room....Murphy eats the same food and doesn't have the same problem


----------

